# Master of Photography - Competition on Sky, your thoughts?



## photojoern.de (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi there,
I have just been watching two episodes of "Master of Photography", which is a contest on Sky. Just like the type of reality TV you know from america´s topmodel or a multitude of cooking shows. But it´s a photography challenge.
Did anybody here watch the season or episodes? What do you think? I believe it´s a great concept, but due to a horrible jury not really as nice to watch as it could be. Room for improvement, in my opinion.
My more detailed thoughts here: http://photojoern.de/media-tv-web/masters-of-photography-sky-a-review/


----------



## LDS (Dec 31, 2016)

You can find another thread about the show when it was first aired. It looks to me you missed some points, anyway.

It is a TV context, so it has rules to abide. You may not like them or not, but that's how it worked. It may be difficult to get a good picture in the allowed time, but the format required it, photographers were followed along by the Sky crews.

Same for being forced to use the sponsor's gear. Using only the allowed cards was a way to ensure no cheating.

Then, you don't really need a "blue" or "golden" hour to take a good one (although at least one was took in the early morning - the one shoot at the Trevi Fountain). You may be surprised about what kind of images are actually regarded "art" today.

The jury for the next season will be composed by Hunter, Padilla and Toscani. The first season saw Blees Luxembourg and Frederick with Toscani. Again, you may like them or not, but that was the jury. 

Toscani character is well known. Too harsh? There was a 150K euro prize, an exhibition in Venice plus the publicity the show brought. Unluckily TV times and "drama" have their needs also, nor it wasn't a didactic show for beginners, nor for photographers only. At least, nobody teared photos apart and thrown them to the floor. Could have be made better? Probably so.

The guest photographer/artist/editor was expected also to give some help to the competitors. I agree in episode 2 he was really awkward. Others were far better.

Have you ever taken part in a workshop with a well-known photographer? Well, it's not so uncommon you may get some really harsh comments about your images. Of course, they could be right or not - but it's better to learn how to manage them as well - and learn from them as well.


----------

